# Soil- chicken ****



## dontknowmuch (Mar 31, 2012)

I was at my local hardware store and seen some organic soil on sale. It contains most of what my Happy frog has in it excpet it also contains chicken **** and fine bark..Would those be ok for my soil grow? $8 for 2cu


----------



## Herm (Mar 31, 2012)

> Chicken Manure (1.1-1.4-0.6) - is the most common bird **** available for farmers. It's high in nitrogen and can easily burn plants unless composted first.
> Feathers (often included with chicken manure) tend to further increase available nitrogen - an added bonus. A small amount of dried chicken manure can be used as a top-dressing or mixed in small concentrations directly into soil. Chicken manures are probably best used after complete composting. Chicken droppings are often composted with other manures as well as green matter, leaves, straw, shredded corncobs, or other convenient source of organic carbons. Chicken manure is also a common ingredient in some mushroom compost recipes. One potential concern for the budding organic farmer, is the large amount of antibiotics fed to domestic fowl in large production facilities. It is also suggested that some caution should be used when handling chicken droppings, whether fresh or dried. Dried chicken **** is very fine and is a lung irritant. Caution is also counseled since bird (and bat guanos) can carry spores that cause human respiratory disease, so please wear a mask when handling bird and bat guanos and fresh foul waste.
> 
> Poultry Manures (1.1-1.4-0.6) - are often simply chicken **** mixed also with the droppings of other domesticated birds including duck droppings, pigeon ****, and turkey turds. They are "hotter" than most animal droppings, and in general they can be treated like chicken ****.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12693


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 1, 2012)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> I was at my local hardware store and seen some organic soil on sale. It contains most of what my Happy frog has in it excpet it also contains chicken **** and fine bark..Would those be ok for my soil grow? $8 for 2cu



@$8 for 2cf, I'd sure be checking it out.:holysheep: 

It should be ok.

Wet


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2012)

Herm said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12693



:yeahthat:


Those that read that and think they'll go and scoop up some from the neighbor's coop or whatnot...the part where it says COMPOST COMPLETELY is important! That crap stays hot for a long long time...when I say hot, we removed an egg farm's droppings one spring, piled them up out back. That winter, snow was covering everything BUT the pile of crap!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 1, 2012)

There is an organic farm down the road from me they bring in truck loads of chicken **** and have a huge pile of ****... . temps are high enough to bake a cake in the bottom of the pile .. im into organics,, but not enough to bake a cake in ****... lmao,  but yeah fresh chicken manure is hot.. if you are going to use chicken manure and are nervous of burning.. i suggest the pellets.. its cheap enough 3 bucks 20 lbs at wal mart.. i use the pellet in a tea form for veg i believe the the numbers are 4-4-2...works great for me...

Aloha 
SquidyP


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2012)

I think the Poster is asking about chicken crap in the bag of mix...Im sure its been composted befor adding to the bag...I would think it would be good for vegging..not sure I would use for final container for flowering..as it may have too much Nitro at the gitgo..just my thaughts

take care and be safe


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 1, 2012)

Hmm I have lots chicken poops round ifin yual want to send me some money be sure to send yu the **** takes care of me tryin to find placed to pile it LOL. It stays hot like the others here be sayin fur sure steams all winter long. Never thought to mixin it to soil fur growin but ifin there be products out there that have it mixed in fur growin check the % out makin sure yual aint to cookin plants rather then growin them. Good luck trail explorin friend hope yual do wells no matter what.

BWD


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 1, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I think the Poster is asking about chicken crap in the bag of mix...Im sure its been composted befor adding to the bag...I would think it would be good for vegging..not sure I would use for final container for flowering..as it may have too much Nitro at the gitgo..just my thaughts
> 
> take care and be safe


:yeahthat: 

Exactly! They aren't going to be tossing fresh stuff in there.

+1 on the flowering aspect.

Wet


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2012)

I understand and didn't say that was the case, I was pointing out to others that may go out and scoop some up thinking it's good to go. I understand the OP's post entirely.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Apr 1, 2012)

This page has info on different fertilizers, how fast they're used up, and what ratios of fertilizer, compost, etc. are best to use. And please to not use the word "****", sir.



> Type				N 	P2O5 	K20 	Plant
> Blood meal			13 	0 	0 	Rapid/medium
> Bone meal			0.5 	15 	0 	Medium/slow
> Blood/bone meal			6 	7 	0 	Medium/slow
> ...


----------



## dontknowmuch (Apr 2, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I think the Poster is asking about chicken crap in the bag of mix...Im sure its been composted befor adding to the bag...I would think it would be good for vegging..not sure I would use for final container for flowering..as it may have too much Nitro at the gitgo..just my thaughts
> 
> take care and be safe


 
I start veg and finish flower in the same containers. So maybe the chicken " manure" / nitro would all get eaten up by flower time? I guess using less FF grow big during veg as well? Sale ends soon !!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it will...also how long do you veg for?...the longer you veg  the more ya may have too use nutes later on....I Like to use all the FF  line...I dont use it while in the vegging state....I use my own mix  and dont add anything other than PH adjusted water  untill they hit the flower room...by that time  they are asking for something...just listen to them..they will tell ya what they want/need....mojo for your grow

*Roddy*...:48:


take care and be safe


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2012)

:yeahthat: It really shouldn't be a problem if you veg for any amount of time...mho, I have no real experience, though!

This has me wondering if I should make up a veg soil and a bud soil....nahhhh, too lazy!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 2, 2012)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> This page has info on different fertilizers, how fast they're used up, and what ratios of fertilizer, compost, etc. are best to use. And please to not use the word "****", sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ****! :hubba:


----------

